# New Owner and iphone 14 Pro Max



## sassybrat257 (3 mo ago)

Hello! After an 8 month wait I finally took delivery of my Model Y. All is going well so far except for some quirky things with my iphone. I don't know if it is the phone or the car. So when I try to use the charging pads, it will only charge my phone if the phone is placed on the pad upside down. My daughter has an iphone 13 and does not have this problem. Also, when there is an incoming call, it does not switch over to the car's speaker. My phone shows the options for phone, speaker and Tesla and all other BT function work but I have to manually select Tesla to hear the call. Has anyone else had this experience and if so, how did you fix it?

Thanks,


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Not sure about the pad, I know the camera on the 14Pro is much larger and sticks out more. Maybe that’s enough to impact charging positioning). As for answering calls I know that answering calls on the phone (ie using the phone screen) will have the call use the phone’s speaker/mic. You need to answer the call from the car’s screen for it to default to the car’s speaker/mic.


----------

